
Yet Another Car Hacking Tool - net
http://asintsov.blogspot.com/2016/03/yet-another-car-hacking-tool.html
======
omonoid
Very cool. I have done a lot of work with peak and vector tools and have been
working on an open python framework for collecting and analyzing can traffic.
I am also interested in maybe creating an app to help drivers learn about
their driving similar to how fitness apps help people optimize their workouts.

I think can is definitely underutilized given how connected our world is

